# Evwest ???



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

Whats up with evwest ? Noones been answering for the past 3 days and emails have been unanswered for the past 2 weeks to order 48 x 130 calb se cells ????


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

I have had the same issue...

They have a ton of fires in there area as of today.

They are usually tied up with projects, you may try giving them a call.

I have been there twice... They are a great group of guys.

MO


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

There are like 9 or 10 fires in that area right now, massive evacuations. The freeway was closed at Carlsbad as of tuesday don't know now. And to think its only May!! I wonder how much of California will be on fire during peak season in August and September. Good time to go to Canada.

Oh sure lets build a pipeline to Canada and just burn more dinosaurs the atmosphere can certainly take a little more heat! We don't need no stinkin water and fires, whats with a few fires in May!

Not surprised if EV West is not answering the phone, lets hope they aren't burned to ground. Sorry for the rant but with year round wildfires now the climate damage just appears bad and getting worse. Oh I forgot this is just normal weather pattern for Mars!

Steve


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

crackerjackz said:


> Whats up with evwest ? Noones been answering for the past 3 days and emails have been unanswered for the past 2 weeks to order 48 x 130 calb se cells ????


I ordered one of their racing powerglides like 4+ months ago and it's been a trying experience. Multiple calls to discuss the same info over and over, repeatedly missing deadlines, and then "oh yeah, we totally forgot to order that one tiny part that mounts the motor to the transmission, we'll order it right now we swear". 

But plenty of expensive new stuff being added to the website constantly.


----------



## dochiller1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Talked to Matt yesterday to place an order.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

It would seem from this EVTV post that Matt has moved on to other things. My guess is he got tired of being put on camera (I'm just kidding Matt)

http://evtv.me/2015/02/apple-icar-can-primer-gevcuevic/


----------

